# For Those That Homecook



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

For those that homecook for their furbabies, what supplements, if any, do you add to their diets?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

A good recipe will tell you what supplements to add. It will vary depending on the ingredients in the recipe. The correct calcium to phosphorus ratio is critical for a dog. Imbalances can cause skeletal problems, heart irregularities and neurological issues.

http://lowchensaustralia.com/breeding/calcium.htm

Lady's recipe (for dogs with liver disease) calls for an infant multivitamin drop everyday. I use bone meal for calcium and get one formulated for dogs so I know the ratio is right. Sold Gold makes a good one. I also give her Animal Essentials Plant Enzymes and Probiotics and Solid Gold Sea Meal (kelp).

Since Lady has so many health issues, she also gets:

Transfer Factor (colostrum) to build up her immune system, Taurine (seizures), Cosequin, 3V Caps, and Marin and Denosyl (liver).


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki gets human vitamins in her food. The specifics were custom formulated by the vet for Nikki.

Multivitamin
Calcium
Vitamin E
B Complex
Zinc

Also, she gets Milk Thistle, Probiotics, and organic coconut oil.

If you plan to home cook, it's best to get a recipe made up by a veterinary nutritionist. 

We do not use digestive enzymes, as the vet believes that they _might _cause the pancreas to shut down.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I use Animal Essential Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes daily too. I checked with AE about Nikki's Mom's vets concern and this was their response. The president of the company does plan if he hasn't already to contact Nikki'sMom's vets about her concerns.

My answer: enzymes are hugely popular and widely used in all circles of pet care. Hundreds of vets recommend the use of enzymes everyday, and if there was *really* a danger here, we would be seeing the results on a regular basis. but for now I would say that enzymes *might* be contraindicated in dogs/cats with preexisting pancreatic disease. But even this is not substantiated. Just my opinion.


Greg Tilford, President

Animal Essentials Inc.

(888) 551-0416

Rainy's thoughts are:

I believe that some of the ANTI enzymes from Veterinarians may stem from the use of enzymes that are animal origin such as XXXXXXXX (I or me Crystal X'd out the brand name since I don't want to hurt a company's rep on a public forum but if anyone wants to know, pm me) or other VERY strong therapeutic prescription enzymes. Those enzymes are used under a Dr or Veterinarian care and monitored closely. 

Then I alternate daily AE's Multi-Vitamin and Green Alternative, along with their Essential Fatty Acids daily. I'm sticking with Dr. Harvey's for now. Mine are doing really well on this. I'm going to have some blood work this winter though, just to check.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 2 2008, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681332


> Nikki gets human vitamins in her food. The specifics were custom formulated by the vet for Nikki.
> 
> Multivitamin
> Calcium
> ...


Do you mind if I ask what you give the coconut oil for? I had given Bella some a while back when I had bought some for myself. I was hoping it would help with her dry skin but I didn't keep her on it since I didn't know how safe it was.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I add vitamins and supplements to Stuarts food at each meal now instead of mixing with the food and freezing. Every other month I add Bone Meal, Cod Liver Oil and Vitamin E oil to the food batch before separating and freezing.

Here is what I add daily:

Animal Essentials Multi Vitamin Complex
Animal Essentials Probiotics and Digestive Enzymes
Vitamin B complex (giving him extra since its water soluable and I want to see if it helps with his pigment)
Milk Thistle (human supplement or Marin, whichever I have on hand)
Kelp

Hope that helps!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Regarding enzymes: I in no way wish to influence the decision of Malt owners regarding plant-based, or animal-based digestive enzymes, or any other supplements for that matter. If it works for you, fine, use them. I'd rather not participate in a discussion in which I state my opinion and then learn that the owner of a supplement company has to contact my vet because I stated her advice about enzymes on SM. If a dog has digestive problems that cannot be eradicated by changing foods, and the owner wants to use digestive enzymes, it is their own choice. 

I've chosen to follow the advice of Nikki's vet, whom I've decided to trust, and Nikki is doing very well. Nikki's vet has very definite opinions about certain things, and I have a good working relationship with her. I don't agree with everything she says, and that's fine with both of us. If others disagree, it's really not my business, or my vet's business.

I rarely post on SM anymore regarding supplements or food. Everyone has to do their own research. I am not a holistic health care professional, and I don't know it all. 

Regarding coconut oil: my research indicates that it is an immune booster and all around general tonic. There are many websites that explain the postive aspects of coconut oil both for humans and dogs. The brand that I use is Nutiva Organic virgin coconut oil, which I purchase at amazon.com


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 2 2008, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681458


> Regarding enzymes: I in no way wish to influence the decision of Malt owners regarding plant-based, or animal-based digestive enzymes, or any other supplements for that matter. If it works for you, fine, use them. I'd rather not participate in a discussion in which I state my opinion and then learn that the owner of a supplement company has to contact my vet because I stated her advice about enzymes on SM. If a dog has digestive problems that cannot be eradicated by changing foods, and the owner wants to use digestive enzymes, it is their own choice.
> 
> I've chosen to follow the advice of Nikki's vet, whom I've decided to trust, and Nikki is doing very well. Nikki's vet has very definite opinions about certain things, and I have a good working relationship with her. I don't agree with everything she says, and that's fine with both of us. If others disagree, it's really not my business, or my vet's business.
> 
> ...


Gee...I don't think it's anything to get upset about. The President of the company knows your vet and I think he wants to know her concerns as any responsible producer of food/vitamins/drugs would want to know if there is a concern. I feel that is a compliment to both parties that #1 he knows who your vet is, and #2 he wants to check what her concerns are.

And a very good point, we all need to do our own research, but SM is full of info and that is often part of people's research. I had posted earlier on another thread about raw food and a certain company I really like. Still like the company and the fact that it states it's test results for each batch right on their website, but after reading others research on raw, I decided it's still too controversial imo to keep mine on it. In other words, the benefits don't out weigh the risks right now for me. But that could change as I recieve more info. So sometimes opinions change.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Dec 2 2008, 06:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681494


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Dec 2 2008, 04:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681458





> Regarding enzymes: I in no way wish to influence the decision of Malt owners regarding plant-based, or animal-based digestive enzymes, or any other supplements for that matter. If it works for you, fine, use them. I'd rather not participate in a discussion in which I state my opinion and then learn that the owner of a supplement company has to contact my vet because I stated her advice about enzymes on SM. If a dog has digestive problems that cannot be eradicated by changing foods, and the owner wants to use digestive enzymes, it is their own choice.
> 
> I've chosen to follow the advice of Nikki's vet, whom I've decided to trust, and Nikki is doing very well. Nikki's vet has very definite opinions about certain things, and I have a good working relationship with her. I don't agree with everything she says, and that's fine with both of us. If others disagree, it's really not my business, or my vet's business.
> 
> ...


Gee...I don't think it's anything to get upset about. The President of the company knows your vet and I think he wants to know her concerns as any responsible producer of food/vitamins/drugs would want to know if there is a concern. I feel that is a compliment to both parties that #1 he knows who your vet is, and #2 he wants to check what her concerns are.

And a very good point, we all need to do our own research, but SM is full of info and that is often part of people's research. I had posted earlier on another thread about raw food and a certain company I really like. Still like the company and the fact that it states it's test results for each batch right on their website, but after reading others research on raw, I decided it's still too controversial imo to keep mine on it. In other words, the benefits don't out weigh the risks right now for me. But that could change as I recieve more info. So sometimes opinions change.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Oh, I'm not upset. Just wanted to clarify my thoughts. 

Have a great evening!! :biggrin:


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

We use a liver supplement daily from Standard Process given to us by our vet. Also, we were told to give Marin or milk thistle daily. Surprisingly, we found his liver numbers showed greater improvement with Marin over using Denamarin. He also takes his Omegas in the form of fish oils and takes a minimal ingredient, copper-free supplement that includes B vitamins, vit. E and zinc. He also gets Fage greek yogurt for the active cultures. He seems to have much more energy with homecooking and he's managed to put on weight and is now at a steady 4.8 lbs. As an aside, I'm also mindful of what we give him for doggie toothpaste or dental additives and avoid ingredients that could compromise his liver.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Dec 2 2008, 05:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=681599


> We use a liver supplement daily from Standard Process given to us by our vet. Also, we were told to give Marin or milk thistle daily. Surprisingly, we found his liver numbers showed greater improvement with Marin over using Denamarin. He also takes his Omegas in the form of fish oils and takes a minimal ingredient, copper-free supplement that includes B vitamins, vit. E and zinc. He also gets Fage greek yogurt for the active cultures. He seems to have much more energy with homecooking and he's managed to put on weight and is now at a steady 4.8 lbs. As an aside, I'm also mindful of what we give him for doggie toothpaste or dental additives and avoid ingredients that could compromise his liver.[/B]


Thats great info Joan. Can you share the name of the Standard Process liver supplement and the minimal ingredient, copper free supplement? Also, what are you using for doggie toothpaste/dental additives for Lil Uno Bear?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs eat kibble...but I use the Standard Process Canine Whole Body for both. I was originally introduced to SP by my holistic vet for my liver dog and really like the company and their products.


----------

